# has anyone strung wood elf bows



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

as the title says has anyone strung the elf bows? , I wanna do it and have fishing wire for it but not sure how to go about it, but also do you string then prime the model and paint it or paint then prime????

also arrows , whats best way to make these for the models and to finish he effect?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I would suggest painting it after, as it's really just a wire. You can paint it separately if you really want to. I would measure the areas you want to have string in then cut a little more, then glue. OR you could wrap them around the bow, but that would look a bit weird. Remember to use semi-stiff wires rather than just strings, as it'll be much easier to deal with.

Arrows - if you can find some bits that would be great, or else maybe just take things that look like straight sticks and greenstuff the ends on? I'm not sure, I've never done it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

All praise Google.

What I like about this video is how not-smoothly it goes. The dude does this all the time and tackles a model with a few problems (the head being in the way being one) and really shows you how it's done. I might suggest doing it before the model is painted, as well as not directly applying the superglue to the tips of the bow from the applicator. Instead I would use a safety pin or paper clip dunked in my glue to apply. More control, just in case you get one of those a-little-too-excited bottles with poor air flow at the nozzle.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> All praise Google.
> 
> What I like about this video is how not-smoothly it goes. The dude does this all the time and tackles a model with a few problems (the head being in the way being one) and really shows you how it's done. I might suggest doing it before the model is painted, as well as not directly applying the superglue to the tips of the bow from the applicator, instead I would use a safety pin or paper clip dunked in my glue to apply. More control, just in case you get on of those a-little-too-excited bottles with poor air flow at the nozzle.


Go with this, I was just giving my unexpert thoughts so...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> I was just giving my unexpert thoughts so...


I didn't even have an opinion until I watched that video...briefly :laugh:

Seriously though, those little hand screwdrivers (I wanna say pin vice?) are friggin' key to survival with almost every conversion I do. Not to mention they can use some teeny tiny little drill bits that I'm sure would fit with any model's nooks and crannies.

EDIT: I just went back and fixed the grammatical errors in my comment after reading that quote. Customers must have walked in while I was typing, I swear...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cool cheers I always forget to just google some times, I got fishing wire wo use so here goes lol


----------

